# Need "Citrus" FO suggestions



## commoncenz (Sep 21, 2015)

My mother has fallen in love with my soap. So much so that she has begun taking them to work to allow her co-workers to smell the new soaps I send her. Apparently her secretary has dropped a few hints that she would love to have citrus scented soap for Christmas. And of course my mother has asked me to make her a loaf.

I took a look in my fragrance oil drawers/shelf and out of all the FOs I have, not one of them is a citrus scent. Does anyone have any ideas as to what a good citrus scent would be and who makes/sells it? Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 21, 2015)

Energy from BB.  People either love or hate it, but it is a  popular very well behaved fo


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 21, 2015)

Last Christmas I tried BB 5x orange and it completely faded by 4 months. The folded essential oils are supposed to perform much better than that, according to what I've read here.

Would lemon count?  Rustic Escentuals Lemon Verbeba is wonderful...everyone who's smelled it loved it - in fact I had to the last of the bars. Doesn't smell like lemon drops or lemon furniture polish, not a sharp tart scent but not too sweet either. It faded a little in my soap, but I forgot to add half of the fragrance to the batter!


----------



## kumudini (Sep 21, 2015)

I have some samples from AHRE, haven't soaped with any yet. OOB impressions
Lemon slices : very lemony but also has a candy touch to it.
Clementine Lavender: like a fresh clementine peel, don't detect lavender much but that might change in a cure
Satsuma : really orangey, without the room cleaner feel. Has a very low flash point though, 140
Cranberry Yuzu: didn't like it at all, smells like overly ripe fruit, couldn't really tell citrus or cranberry.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 21, 2015)

I love Fresh Ginger Lime from WSP and also like their Pink Grapefruit FO. Fragrance Buddy has a very nice Grapefruit Zest, The Moonworks Dupe Sun & Earth at FB is Orange & Patchouli, if she also likes earthy scents. It sticks very well. Tennessee Candle has an amazing Tangerine Dream. It sticks very well. I also like the Mango Pineapple from Fragrance Buddy, but it is a little more tropical than straight citrus.


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you all. Just couldn't even think of citrus scents beyond the basics.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 21, 2015)

Satsuma soaped very nice but it is somewhat light. It's actually a nice scent but to me it doesn't smell like pure citrus.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 21, 2015)

I'll give another thumbs up to AHRE's Lemon Verbena.  I recently soaped with it and my mom's friends went nuts for it.  They've been asking for more and just more citrus scents in general.  I've been wanting to do an orange clove to see if the clove helps anchor the citrus kinda like patchouli does.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 21, 2015)

Which vendors do you usually order from? Maybe that'll help narrow it down. There are so many good ones out there!

Oh, and get used to people making requests! It never ends haha..


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 21, 2015)

TVivian said:


> Which vendors do you usually order from? Maybe that'll help narrow it down. There are so many good ones out there!
> 
> Oh, and get used to people making requests! It never ends haha..



I haven't actually been limiting myself to one or a few vendors. I've been "sampling" here and "sampling" there. Trying to find out who offers a lot of scents that I like and then comparing prices, etc.


----------



## newbie (Sep 21, 2015)

Fruit Slices from Candle Science is just as it says, very very fruity, although not necessarily all citrus. Love spell is a fruity scent as well that's very popular. If she is open to fruity smells and not just citrus, that widens the field a lot to include things like Pomegranate and BLack Currant (BB's is very good), Pineapple scents, mixes of apple and oranges and on and on. You could also blend orange or grapefruit with something that is fruity to make a citrus blend.

If you'd like, PM me and I can send you sniffies of some things. You can even have your mom take them to her friend and get her opinion of what she likes before you make her a soap. Your mom can pretend to use her help to pick out something your mom would like, if she wants to keep it a secret that the lady will get a surprise soap for Christmas.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 22, 2015)

I like NG's Orange chili pepper. It's a nice straight up orange that sticks. Also kumquat, and Mango Tangerine which is very citrusy and sticks like crazy. 

Energy from BB is very popular. Almost everyone around here loves it and it's my best seller for lotion. 
Sweet Meyer Lemon is nice too. 

WSP's Pink Grapefruit FO is really great and holds up in CP.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Sep 22, 2015)

I make a nice, very long-lasting citrus blend with BB's Meyer Lemon, Lime, a little 10x Orange, anchored with Litsea and NG's Ruby Red Grapefruit. It still smells like a citrus orchard after a year.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Sep 22, 2015)

Lemon Meyer, Kumquat and Yuzu from BB. All are lovely,  stick well and behave nicely.
Their grapefruity FOs didn't stick for me.
In regards to Energy, others in my family loved it but I hated it. I just can't find citrus in it. It's nauseating.


----------



## Susie (Sep 22, 2015)

I love lemongrass for it's lovely lemony fragrance.  And it is one of the most economical EOs I have found.  It is also well behaved in CP.


----------



## osso (Sep 22, 2015)

I LOVE citrus. Some good ones...WSP Yuzu, WSP Satsuma, Elements Ginger Lime, AHRE Sea Isalnd Grapefruit, lemongrass EO...


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 22, 2015)

Energy from Brambleberry, while not my favorite, is a big seller for me. Personally, I love Lemon Verbena from WSP.It smells just like the lemon verbena that grows in my garden. Pink Grapefruit from Soapalooza is very nice too, very citrusy and clean smelling.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 22, 2015)

Another vote for lemon verbena - I've used Sweet Cakes and have (but haven't used) WSP. Both very nice - Sweet Cakes seems to be stronger OOB. I also love 10x Orange with Patchouli, and Eucalyputs and Orange are nice together.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 22, 2015)

I second NG's Sweet Orange Chili Pepper. Its one of my favorite FO's and it doesn't have that artificial smell some citrus FOs have.


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 22, 2015)

Susie said:


> I love lemongrass for it's lovely lemony fragrance.  And it is one of the most economical EOs I have found.  It is also well behaved in CP.



*Slaps my own forehead* Duh!!! I have lemongrass EO already as I use it in my Pine Tar Soap. It never even crossed my mind.


----------



## commoncenz (Sep 22, 2015)

OK, So, I think I will "get my citrus on". I'll make a loaf of a lemongrass blend and then possibly one each of Sweet Orange Chili Pepper and Lemon Verbena. That way I can give my mother a loaf's worth of different scented soap for her secretary. I think they'd both be pleased with that.


----------



## fluffmuffin (Sep 22, 2015)

If you're inclined to try some EOs, I like to use a 75/25 blend of litsea/lavender essential oils...the lavender keeps the citrusy litsea from being too sharp. Really fresh and nice!


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 22, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I second NG's Sweet Orange Chili Pepper. Its one of my favorite FO's and it doesn't have that artificial smell some citrus FOs have.


 

Have you had any trouble with the scent fading?


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 22, 2015)

My batch is only 3 weeks old, it has lightened some but still smells nice. Its kind of a light FO anyways, I think next time I would use it at max allowed amount.


----------

